# Good Deep Cycle Marine Battery?



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

For a 45# 12v Trolling Motor?

Looking for one that should last a bit.

Appreciate it!

Dub


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I did a lot of research over the winter and ended up picking up a Crown Group 31 Deep Cycle. For the money I think it's a hell of a battery. I ran it this morning on my 45 lb TM for about five hours in fairly good winds and when I threw it on the charger when I got home it was still at 85%. Plus they are made right here in Ohio.


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

I second the crown have a 31 class as well. runs the 55Pd minn kota power drive all day and still have 75% left. Great warranty as well.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

Where did you guys purchase these batteries? I could only find them online and the shipping was $96.00


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I bought mine from a battery distributor here in Columbus - Warehouse Energy Supply (2455 Creekway Drive, Columbus, OH 43207-3432, (614) 274-7008)

They had an entire warehouse full of them, all sizes, plus they were very fresh, just made the month before I picked them up last month. They're really more of a wholesaler that sells to local boat stores but if you call them they will sell them direct to you. I picked up the group 31 deep cycle for $95 including tax. I also picked up a 1000 amp starter battery for $65. These guys seemed to be a lot cheaper than what I've seen them advertised for.


----------



## bigspence09 (Jun 18, 2009)

R&R bait shop on front street in columbus sells them. I just picked one up a couple days ago for 92$ with tax


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

If in the Akron area, Manda's has them.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I only get about 3 years out of a set of trolling batteries for my 24 volt system. My local marine dealer says this is normal. Do you agree or can these Crown deep cycles do better? I payed $115.00 each for Deca's., the biggest available.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Depends on how you care for them. I am running electric only one 24 volt the other 12 volt. I get a bout 5 years out of my Crown's. But I take meticulous care of them.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Those ones you picked up from R&R are the group 27 aren't they? I thought that's the price I saw on them when I was in there, I didn't see any group 31's.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I am running group 31 Crowns.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Check out trojan as well. They are used by electric golf cart mfrs. It's a true deep cycle, not a hybrid like a lot of the marine batteries today.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I only get about 3 years out of a set of trolling batteries for my 24 volt system. My local marine dealer says this is normal. Do you agree or can these Crown deep cycles do better? I payed $115.00 each for Deca's., the biggest available.


Pretty sure the key to Any batteries life is the maintenance. Ie; always keeping it topped off. Also try to to jar them much. They have collector trays in the bottom which collect all the sediment from the metal plates when reacting with the acid. If this stuff gets stirred back up into the chambers, it can foul up the plates and lead to early demise.

http://www.batteryfaq.org/


----------



## MakoPower (Jun 9, 2010)

My company is a battery distributor for computer room back up power systems. I have new and lightly used batteries in group 24, 27, 31 and others. I have over (100) 135 amp hour batteries available. Keep in mind that these are BIG at 100 lbs. Dimensions are 13.54l x 8 w x 12" high. These are around 1 year old. They last around 5 years when used in my backup systems. I am selling them for $120 each with a 6 month warranty. New these cost around $300. 

Plus shipping. I am located just north of Columbus. My used inventory changes so contact me to see what may work for you. 614-212-3730. These batteries are made by C&D Dynasty, Power Battery and Enersys among others. All are the highest quality. They are vrla sealed batteries Google ups12-475 for a brochure so you can view a very similar product to what I have. These are great for rv's also.


----------

